# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Maagbreuk/Hiatus hernia - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*

De maag ligt in de buikholte, die door het middenrif van de borstholte wordt gescheiden. Ons eten wordt via de slokdarm (oesophagus) van de mond naar de maag getransporteerd. De slokdarm is ongeveer 25 centimeter lang en loopt door de borstholte. Via een opening in het middenrif, de zogenaamde hiatus oesophageus, loopt de slokdarm naar de buikholte. Waar de slokdarm in de maag komt, bevindt zich een sluitspier.
Normaal gesproken is de opening in het middenrif net groot genoeg om alleen de slokdarm door te laten. Bij sommigen is die opening zo groot dat een deel van de maag erdoor in de borstholte terechtkomt. Dit verschijnsel heet een maagbreuk. De medische termen hiatus hernia of hernia daifragmatica worden ook gebruikt. Een maagbreuk komt veel voor, van de honderd 50-plussers hebben er circa dertig een maagbreuk. 

*Oorzaak*

Een maagbreuk wordt veroorzaakt door een defect in het middenrif, de scheidingswand tussen de buikholte en de borstholte.
De afwijking kan aangeboren zijn. 

*Verschijnselen*

De meeste mensen merken het niet eens dat ze een maagbreuk hebben, omdat ze nergens last van hebben.
Soms is er sprake van een vol gevoel. Anderen hebben last van maagzuur. Ze ervaren een branderig gevoel onderin de borststreek, doordat een gedeelte van de maag ook in de borstkas kan komen. Door deze vreemde positie van de maag werkt de sluitspier niet goed meer en kan de zure maaginhoud de slokdarm inlopen. Het branderige gevoel wordt erger bij vooroverbuigen, inspannen of gaan liggen. Daarnaast kan er ook sprake zijn van pijn in de borst. 

*Diagnose*

Een maagbreuk komt vaak pas aan het licht als een arts iemand onderzoekt naar aanleiding van klachten over maagzuur of pijn in de bovenbuik. In een aantal gevallen wordt er een gastroscopie uitgevoerd. Hierbij wordt via een flexibele buis in de slokdarm en de maag gekeken en kan een maagbreuk worden vastgesteld. Een maagbreuk kan ook worden gevonden met behulp van speciale röntgenfoto's van de maag, waarbij contrastvloeistof wordt gebruikt.

*Complicaties*

In de meeste gevallen leidt een maagbreuk niet tot complicaties. Een maagbreuk kan de oorzaak zijn van het terugvloeien van zure maaginhoud (reflux).
In zeldzame gevallen kan een grote maagbreuk ingeklemd raken of leiden tot een darmdraaiing (volvulus). Dit is een ernstige aandoening, waaraan de patiënt geopereerd moet worden.

*Behandeling*

Een maagbreuk geeft in de meeste gevallen geen klachten en hoeft dan ook niet behandeld te worden. Wanneer er sprake is van terugvloeiing van de maaginhoud (reflux), kan behandeling nodig zijn. In eerste instantie zijn leefregels van belang, zoals bijvoorbeeld afvallen, het beter verdelen van de maaltijden over de dag en stoppen met roken. Ook eenvoudige maatregelen als het ophogen van het hoofdeind van het bed, het vermijden van knellende kleren en voorover buigen kunnen helpen.
Zuurbindende of zuurremmende medicijnen kunnen helpen om de klachten te verminderen.
Hoogst zelden is een operatie nodig. 



_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

